# spiders in bedroom



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

My daughter, who is deathly afraid of spiders, keeps finding them in her bedroom late at night. I work third shift, so my wife gets to kill them. It sounds from their descriptions that they are your basic house spider, not something big and scary, except to somebody like my daughter. The bedroom is on the second floor. When my daughter returned home from college last month she gave her bedroom a good cleaning and said she saw nothing like a nest of spiders. I'm looking for suggestions on getting rid of this problem. Last night she found one in bed with her, which prompted her to spend the rest of the night in her sisters room!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

A spray mist of lemon juice and white vinegar repels them very well. They also hate basil too.

DM


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Lemon has some value in insecticides; a popular flea insecticide is a highly concentrated lemon (linalool). VERY strong odor though.

If you wish to use a conventional insecticide, look for the following active ingredients, not necessarily in this order:
cyfluthrin
lambda-cyhalothrin
deltamethrin

follow the label directions.


----------



## sippinjoes (Mar 7, 2011)

My parents use hedge apples. They don't have a tree (crazy sine they have 5 acres of woods), but they know a couple trees on their road. They place them on sheets of tin foil around the house and never see spiders. I have two trees on my lot and if I didn't have two small daughters, I would have them setting in the house. I do place them around the parameter, but since I also use Cyonara 9.7 for pest control, I don't know if the hedge apples are helping me outside.


----------

